# Have you seen the new Dodge Dakota??



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

What is with that front bumper that sticks out 3 feet :3-sick2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Joe,

I thought they were going to issue that truck to the police, so they have that big bumper to "pit" those cars that were trying to run away. Thie one should be a standard issue for the big city police departments and they will no longer have to buy that little guard they put on their cars for that purpose.


----------

